# Animal Facts  -  the Curious & the Interesting...



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

​


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2021)

How do we know elephants think we're cute?  I sure hope it's true, I love elephants.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 3, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 4, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 26, 2022)

this is kinda doggie thing to do...






​


----------

